

AVR webserver with ATMEGA88 and ENC28J60 - ionela
http://www.supersot.com/2008/07/avr-webserver-with-atmega88-e-enc28j60.html

======
ionela
A complete web server, capable of downloading web pages on demand, can be
implemented using protocols HTTP/TCP.

~~~
RobGR
are you a script, ionela ?

~~~
ionela
no! Why?

